# Sip 16" scroll saw



## karfeef (18 Feb 2014)

Hi. Does anyone have the sip 16" scroll saw? I'm finding it a right pain in the proverbial when blade changing. The top is easy, so inside cuts aren't too bad, but the bottom is a nightmare to see if you have the blade in the right position.

I remove the table insert, undo the little side panel. Am I missing something that will make life easier?

Cheers

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## kdampney (18 Feb 2014)

Hi Karfeef, I have a SIP 01373, and have only just started scrollsawing.

It is a pain, but after removing the side panel and replacing the small hex bolts with some wooden knobs (made from some scraps, with m4 threaded rod through the middle and some bolts) it's easier to change the blades. However, when applying tension it often pops the blade out (because I have no idea how high/low in the clamps the blades ought to be positioned when tension is off). However, as I do my scrollsawing outside, I've not had much chance to practice recently!

Sorry, that's not very helpful!


----------



## karfeef (18 Feb 2014)

I've got the 01928 and I've found I need to shine a light in from the side to be able to see in from the top. Not very intuitive, but it'll do for the time being :-|

Other than that, I really like the saw. Scared to try anything that's considered a 'good' saw in case I get shinyitis.

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## Walney Col (1 Jul 2014)

Does the 01928 have a quick blade tensioning mechanism?

Col.


----------



## bobman (1 Jul 2014)

I ve got a sip scrollsaw tried everything with the clamps got so frustrated with it Had about five sets of new clamps on it tried indexing lever worked for a while but kept stripping the threads in the end I gave up and bought a second hand delta with the quick set clamps it's a shame because the sip isn't a bad little saw if manufactures put half decent clamps on there machines I'm sure they would sell a lot more


----------



## Walney Col (1 Jul 2014)

Cheers Bob but I was asking about tensioning the blade not clamping it.


----------



## bobman (1 Jul 2014)

Sorry col I was answering karfeefs question


----------

